# Bobbi Brown concealer for NC50?



## Bree319 (Apr 21, 2011)

I really want to try the Bobbi Brown creamy concealer but I don't know which shade to get. I think golden might be too light but almond looks like it has a lot of red in it on the website. I have yellow undertones and the NC50 in the studio fix fluid matches me perfectly. So, i was wondering if anyone knows which would be the best match.


----------



## crystrill (Apr 25, 2011)

maybe try the corrector in deep bisque. i use that and often dont need to use the concealer itself. i have the concealer in almond and it is a bit red. warm almond is perfect for nc50 but its only in foundation not concealer.


----------

